# iCloud : questions diverses



## francois_6200 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour 

en activant icloud j'ai vu 2 options :

- documents et donnés : comment en ajouter et accéder via le Mac ?
- accés à mon mac : Comment y accéder via un autre terminal (Mac/iphone etc ...)

merci


----------



## Arkange (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

   Alors pour la première question il me semble tout simplement que pour le moment les documents sur le cloud ne sont utilisés que par les iDevice... Donc on ne peut pas encore utiliser cette fonction depuis un mac.

   Pour la deuxième question, si ça fonctionne comme avant pour MobileMe, une fois configurer sur tous tes mac, ils apparaissent dans le Finder, sous partagés. C'est automatique et ça évite de connaitre ton IP par exemple. Bien entendu il faut donc configurer ton compte iCloud sur les 2 mac que tu veux utiliser. Et il n'y a pas possibilité d'y accéder depuis un appareil iOs.

   Et moi j'aurais une question aussi, depuis iOS5 et iCloud Apple a dit "plus besoin de câble..." Alors comment on fait pour transférer les vidéos faites avec l'iPhone ??? Un peu dommage que le flux de photo ne fonctionne qu'avec les photos et que l'on soit obligé de brancher l'iPhone juste pour les vidéos...


----------



## francois_6200 (13 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors pour la première question il me semble tout simplement que pour le moment les documents sur le cloud ne sont utilisés que par les iDevice... Donc on ne peut pas encore utiliser cette fonction depuis un mac.
> 
> ...



Comme si javais un PC connecté en reseau ?!? Car la il y a un Pc de connecté sur mon reseau et il apparait dans mon finder sous partagés, je vois pas l'avantage la ...
Donc c'est que du Local, pas possible de se connecter a distance comme VNC ?

Oui je viens de tester les video ... 

Autres chose la synchro wifi : il disent qu'il faut mettre l'iphone sur le secteur pour une synchro wifi .... j'ai mis mon iphone en charge sur ma TV l'iphone est bien en charge mais rien, donc i faut bien avoir son chargeur


----------



## Arkange (13 Octobre 2011)

Oui tout à fait l'accès a mon mac le fait apparaitre comme si tu étais en local mais même si tu te trouve à un autre endroit. L'avantage est que tu n'as pas besoin de te connecter avec ton IP ou de configurer quoi que ce soit, c'est transparent. Et tu peux avoir accès à tes fichiers ou au partage d'écran par exemple. En fait c'est iCloud qui sert de relai pour ton IP et pour les ports.

   Pour la synchro Wifi, il faut bien sur cocher la case dans iTunes avant de pouvoir l'utiliser. Une fois cocher, des que ton iPhone est connecté au secteur ça marchera et tu remarquera aussi que meme débrancher de ton mac, l'iPhone apparait toujours dans iTunes. Tu peux aussi forcer la synchro sans le brancher sur le secteur en allant dans réglages-->général-->synchronisation wifi itunes sur l'iphone.


----------



## Serge.Sp (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Pour éviter de faire plusieurs poste concernant Icloud, je mets mon problème ici
En mettant a jour Lion au redémarrage de mon ordi il m'est demandé de configurer Icloud j'ai coché la synchronisation mail, et il me demande de créer une adresse mail @me.com ce que j'ai fait et il me l'a créer mais aucune création de mot de passe à été demandé.
Lorsque je lance mail il me demande un mot de pass pour le compte Icloud j'ai mis celui de mon ordi et celui de mon compte mac.com mais rien n'y fait?

Quelqu'un aurait il le même problème?
Je précise je n'avais pas de compte mobile.me avant.
D'avance merci pour votre aides

@+


----------



## francois_6200 (13 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> Oui tout à fait l'accès a mon mac le fait apparaitre comme si tu étais en local mais même si tu te trouve à un autre endroit. L'avantage est que tu n'as pas besoin de te connecter avec ton IP ou de configurer quoi que ce soit, c'est transparent. Et tu peux avoir accès à tes fichiers ou au partage d'écran par exemple. En fait c'est iCloud qui sert de relai pour ton IP et pour les ports.
> 
> *Pour la synchro Wifi, il faut bien sur cocher la case dans iTunes avant de pouvoir l'utiliser*. Une fois cocher, des que ton iPhone est connecté au secteur ça marchera et tu remarquera aussi que meme débrancher de ton mac, l'iPhone apparait toujours dans iTunes. Tu peux aussi forcer la synchro sans le brancher sur le secteur en allant dans réglages-->général-->synchronisation wifi itunes sur l'iphone.



Ou se trouve la case dans itunes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------

J'ai trouvé ...


----------



## Arkange (13 Octobre 2011)

Serge.Sp a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour éviter de faire plusieurs poste concernant Icloud, je mets mon problème ici
> En mettant a jour Lion au redémarrage de mon ordi il m'est demandé de configurer Icloud j'ai coché la synchronisation mail, et il me demande de créer une adresse mail @me.com ce que j'ai fait et il me l'a créer mais aucune création de mot de passe à été demandé.
> ...


Bonjour, 

   Normalement le mot de passe de ton adresse mail @me.com crée avec iCloud, c'est le mot de passe de ton compte iCloud.


----------



## francois_6200 (13 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement le mot de passe de ton adresse mail @me.com crée avec iCloud, c'est le mot de passe de ton compte iCloud.



Je confirme, le MDP de @me est identique que mon MDP icloud ....

Parcontre peut on faire une regle pour que tt mes mails sont dirigé vers mon @me ?


----------



## Arkange (13 Octobre 2011)

Alors avec MobileMe c'était possible et d'ailleurs j'utilisais cette fonction. Mais je n'ai pas trouve avec iCloud... Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'en effectuant la migration de mon compte MobileMe, ça a conservé cette règle mais elle n'apparaît nul part...


----------



## francois_6200 (13 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> Alors avec MobileMe c'était possible et d'ailleurs j'utilisais cette fonction. Mais je n'ai pas trouve avec iCloud... Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'en effectuant la migration de mon compte MobileMe, ça a conservé cette règle mais elle n'apparaît nul part...



J'ai trouvé

Tu vas sur icloud.com/mail en haut a droite tu as une roue crantée tu clics régles/ajouter une régles


----------



## mattoto (13 Octobre 2011)

hello,

je viens de capter quelque chose d'étrange sur le calendrier sur Icloud.

j'ai synchroniser mon calendrier (Ical) sur Icloud où j'ai divers évènements de renseignés... jusque là tout va bien je vois bien les évènements quand je vais sur https://www.icloud.com/#calendar, et là je découvre un truc,

les heures (non les dates) ne concorde pas.

alors je ne sais pas si le fais que j'ai mis mon MAC en anglais, et que mon Icloud soit en Français...

exemple je rentre un nouvel évènement à partir de Ical, je vais mettre 6:30PM - 8:00PM je vois s'afficher sur Icloud, 9h00 du matin 11h00 du matin... Hummmm biensur ...

c'est pas tout à fait au point


----------



## Aliboron (13 Octobre 2011)

mattoto a dit:


> je rentre un nouvel évènement à partir de Ical, je vais mettre 6:30PM - 8:00PM je vois s'afficher sur Icloud, 9h00 du matin 11h00 du matin... Hummmm biensur ...


En général, ce genre de décalage de 9 heures s'observe lorsqu'un des éléments de la chaîne est réglé sur le fuseau horaire de la Californie (Cuppertino). Tu as vérifié ?


------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :

De toute façon, iCloud, la synchronisation sur les réseaux, c'est un problème qui va dans "Internet et réseaux". Donc, on déménage...


----------



## mattoto (13 Octobre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> En général, ce genre de décalage de 9 heures s'observe lorsqu'un des éléments de la chaîne est réglé sur le fuseau horaire de la Californie (Cuppertino). Tu as vérifié ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> ...




c'est ce qu'on appel ce sentir con 

Merci beaucoup Aliboron


----------



## Serge.Sp (13 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement le mot de passe de ton adresse mail @me.com crée avec iCloud, c'est le mot de passe de ton compte iCloud.



Merci pour vos réponses
Mon compte Icloud a été configuré avec mon adresse @mac.com et il m'a quand même demandé de créer un compte pour mail avec @me.com:confuses:
Je lui ai bien mis le pass de mon compte @mac.com mais il ne le veut pas donc je ne peux pas transférer mes mails
J'ai pas de pass pour @me.com donc je ne peux lui en mettre un:confuses:

Je dois surement faire une erreur au départ, faut il s'inscrire quelques par pour avoir un compte Icloud?
Sur le net j'arrive a me connecter avec mon apple ID

Encore merci pour votre aides

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Affaire résolu après le redémarrage de mon ordi il m'a créé une nouvelle boite dans mail avec la bonne adresse qui fonctionne bien
J'ai rien compris dans l'affaire mais pour l'instant sa fonctionne
Merci a tous pour votre aides


----------



## kangooo (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai installé les màj de Lion sur mes 2 machines (un macbook et un macbook air).

Sur les 2 machines dans "préf. systèmes > iCloud; tout est sélectionné y compris "accéder à mon mac" et voilà mon problème : 
Quand je veux accéder de mon MB au MB Air via un id apple ça marche sans problème et quand je veux accéder de mon MBA au MB ça ne marche pas...

Il me dit : "veuillez vérifier le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur puis réessayez."

J'ai déconnecté - reconnecté les 2 ordi, rien n'y fait...

Savez-vous comment ça se fait, ce qu'il y a à faire?

Merci


----------

